

InBed.me - cleverest startup name in a while - Brajeshwar
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/15/8102/

======
lusr
I don't get it. (1) Why can't HostelWorld do this? (2) Why do they need to?
HostelWorld as it was in 2009 was great when I spent a month backpacking in
Europe. This app sounds like it'll creep out some people (= attractive women).
I got along just fine, you know, actually 'talking' to the people in the
various hostels and making plans together. Pub crawls were also a great way to
meet people and quickly form friendships. In fact the very idea of using a
machine to socialize when you're off adventuring seems very weird to me. My
iPhone was used solely to place last minute bookings and to do research
(carrying around books is a pain in the ass).

------
zalew
Ok, I wathed the 'how it works' video'. That's how I see it: pre-stalking
future hostel guests for creepers - guys who will select the hostel where
there are the hot chicks.

------
koopajah
The article is interesting but I don't understand why the subject title was
changed here and why inbed.me is such a clever name? Maybe there's something I
don't see not being English nativespeaker?

~~~
corin_
Don't worry, it doesn't exactly ring any bells for us Englishmen either.

------
draven
_Traveling is inherently social_

It's exactly the opposite for me.

~~~
koopajah
I totally understand your vision of travel. Socialization is not inherent in
traveling, you can discover wonderful places without wanting to talk to
complete strangers, especially other people traveling like you.

